# Harris is here!



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome Harris!! He's gorgeous, and great name too. Glad your trip went well, very happy for you!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yay! He is so cute


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations!! He's beyond perfect!!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations. Super nice puppy  I love his name


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations and have fun! He is adorable.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm glad you made it home safe and sound!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He's adorable! So very happy for you!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome little Harris!
Congratulations, he's beautiful. Looks like Kea is a proud big sister. 

Great your trip went so well. 

Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of him.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Welcome home, Harris!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, he is a cutie  I am so glad your trip went well.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulation! He's adorable (and I really like your hardwood floors, too!)


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations! Harris is such a cute little guy. 

That is great Kea is happy with her new little brother!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations Harris is adorable. Glad you had a safe trip. Enjoy your new little man.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

He is just beautiful and a great name. Kea does look really happy.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

What a cute boy! Congrats and welcome home, Harris!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Harris continues to do well with his focus/performance puppy training and is doing great with everything else. He's such a sweet and well-adjusted little guy. Kea is smitten with "her" new puppy. :smooch: I'm feeling like the puppy raising is infinitely easier this time around since Kea is such a good babysitter. She's also doing a great job of teaching him bite inhibition. He's met a bunch of different people already, and had his first vet visit on Monday. He had a bath last night, and after I dried him on the grooming table, he attempted to re-enter the bathtub as I was showering. Silly boy!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! Harris is a great name.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

How did I miss this thread! Lol he is so cute! Congrats! I knew you were off on your trek to get him, glad to hear everything went well. 
Cant wait to hear about his adventures!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I can already tell a major difference between his personality and Kea's. He's super cuddly and he's adorable with our cat. He just wants her to love him and he's trying really, really hard to win her over. He is my first boy dog after three girls previously. He is a spitting image of his sire and seems to take after him personality-wise too. Non-confrontational, loves everyone and so very cuddly. 

He is laying with me on the couch right now and thinks it's the best thing ever.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

More pics are needed of this cute boy!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm just now seeing this.
Congratulations, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

He is so adorable! You gotta love the boys. Kea better watch out, he just might take over her spot on the couch soon!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> More pics are needed of this cute boy!


Well, if you insist. Tee-hee. He's such a doll. We are really enjoying him and trying to savor the puppyhood. He's growing fast but hopefully not too fast. I think he is entering an awkward growing stage and I am remembering the advice to look at the pup at 8 weeks and not again until 2 years  He's 11 weeks old today.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a good looking pup he is!


----------



## RetriverBoys (Mar 29, 2014)

Goldens have to be the cutest puppies ever congrats on the new guy he looks just like prince when I got him at 3 months


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Thats so awesome. What a handsome boy. I love the name.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Omg..just look at that face!! Thanks for sharing some more pics!  

Being with Daisy all-day everyday I couldnt appreciate her getting bigger until yesterday when Daddy was off of work and she got to stay home. When I got home I was like..wow, did she grow today!? Lol 

This year and the next will fly by. I still cant believe my Lilly is 3 already!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Harris is just tooooooooo cute!

Great pictures.

I'm on my second Golden boy, LOVE the boys. They are so much fun- all boy and big time Love Bugs.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> This year and the next will fly by. I still cant believe my Lilly is 3 already!


You're not kidding, Kea turned 3 in April of this year. I was just telling my husband that by the time Harris turns 3, maybe we'll be ready for another one  

Harris still doesn't have all of his shots, so he's socializing with selective dogs in our neighborhood. Today, he met three adult neutered males - one border collie/GR mix, one aussie mix and one shih-tzu. He also met several new adults, including one tall man in a business suit. I have come to the conclusion that he loves everything that breathes.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Can't. Stop. Taking. Pictures!!! Socializing in Ace Hardware, practicing 'offered focus', and Kea and Harris spooning in our bed.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh the spooning is divine! What a doll, and always more pictures. Congrats on your new love sponge!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

He is such a cutie!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Looking forward to great things!


----------



## Jleigh (May 18, 2014)

Take as many as you can. I try to take at least one every other day or so because they grow so fast.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Today, I took Harris and Kea on the path in the natural area near our house. The grass was tall and green and Kea did the zoomies while Harris lay in wait to pounce on her. They are so sweet together. I didn't have my camera (bah). 

It appears that Harris has lost his nice front assembly. I know it will come back, but his structure is all over the place right now and he's growing and changing every day. I should look at his 8 week stack pictures and remind myself that he will return to that structure eventually. Right?? 

Yesterday, we went on a very short off-leash hike in the mountains and then he got a bath. He's starting to lose his puppy fluff. 

His recall is really great, and I'm enjoying having him off leash a lot right now before he comes of age and decides to sow his wild oats. I can also control him by calling Kea, because he comes running enthusiastically when he hears me say Kea, come!!

I just love to watch him learn. This morning, he figured out that keeping the paws on the floor and not jumping up on the counter would earn him some treats. I could actually see him holding himself back from jumping. Such a smart boy!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I am getting occasional glimpses of what Little H might look like when he's a big, beautiful boy! He celebrated turning 12 weeks old today by getting a bath and getting groomed. I love, love, love his temperament. He's so incredibly chill and takes everything in stride. He starts puppy foundation agility class on Monday, that should be so much fun.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww..he is getting big! Daisy is chill..until she starts playing with Momma! Lol we are hoping to start a class too. Hoping things work out this time for my trainer to have a bigger group!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Somehow managed to miss this til now. Harris is adorable. Hoping that he'll be everything you wished for.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so bummed. No one else signed up for puppy foundation agility, so the class has been postponed  We were supposed to start tonight. 

I will now go cuddle my puppy to console myself.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Isn't it wonderful to have more than one! I moved up to 3 a few years back. Now I'm trying to get hubby to get a 4th. Then I think about breeding Lucy and keeping all the pups. I'd be a hoarder for sure! Ah, puppy breath again. I hope you all are having fun together. Goldens are the best puppies.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I guess snuggling with him isnt a bad alternative! ;-) lol he is too cute!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Alison, I wish we lived closer, we could train our puppies together!! Lilly and Kea too!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Here are some pics from our walk this morning. 

Zoomies!








Waiting to pounce on Kea








Harris found some mud
















Where's Kea???


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Love Harris's muddy paws!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I so LOL at this pic of the muddy paws/legs! 

Wish you guys lived closer too..they would all have a blast together!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

201Sorry your class was postponed, how disappointing. 

Harris is getting big so fast, he's so adorable. He sounds wonderful too. 

Great pictures, looks like a lot of fun. Love the one of Harris with his muddy feet, too cute!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

We decided to do a puppy kindergarten class instead - same instructor, and class is geared more toward performance puppy preparation. There is no free play, and lots of behavior shaping and "focus" training. Tonight was the first night and Harris did great. So proud of my little man! These last few weeks of focus training have really paid off, and he was able to focus on me in spite of a fear-aggressive 6 month old puppy barking at him with hackles up about 10 feet away. It's a new facility/trainer that I haven't used before, and the first experience was great!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post...Congrats!!! Harris is adorable!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That sounds great..and also makes me realize how "behind" I am with her! Lol we start class (hopefully) in 2 weeks!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I highly recommend the book _The Focused Puppy_ by Deb Jones and Judy Keller. It got us off to a great start with a good foundation before beginning the puppy K class. 

One thing that's different about Harris compared to any other dog I've had is that he's not super food-motivated. He likes it and all, but praise and physical play/petting is a much higher reward for him. He also likes to play tug, and that is going to make obedience training fun!! He is really turning into a mama's boy too. But I'm not complaining about that


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds like Harris is getting off to a great start! Early focus training is so important IMHO. I know I will definitely do things differently next time around . I'm sure genetics plays a big roll too, and a combination of training and genetics can only help. There's a new puppy (6 months old as of last Mon) in Finley's advanced obedience class. Such focus and attention on his owner. He's doing great, and Monday was his first night there. The puppy's Dam is in the utility class and has super focus, ect also. The owner obviously has a lot more experience than I do which also provides that puppy with some advantage. A combination of things I guess, but a lot of fun figuring it out and doing better each time none the less. Harris is adorable, I know you guys will do great things together!


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

LOVE the name coming from a household of Steelers fans! He's adorable!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I will look into that..thanks for the info! Have to see what she really likes..i know food is one thing! Lol


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Harris loves mat training! He is my mellow fellow and thinks it's pretty great he has trained his mom to bring him treats while he chills.

He's 13 weeks old today, hard to believe we've had him for 3 weeks already.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, he is very cute, he has grown so much


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Harris lost his first tooth (on the bottom left in the photo), and the tooth on the opposite side is loose too. Little H is growing up! He will be 14 weeks old on Friday.

I finally received the name tag I ordered from "The Landlocked Dog" on Etsy. I think it looks great.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Too cute! Makes me want to get another puppy. hope you are all having fun!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

14 weeks old today! How did this happen??? I can still hold him in my lap belly up for kisses and cuddles.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Harris is so adorable, great to hear he's doing so well with his training, sounds like the two of you are having lots of fun.

Great pictures.

I love my momma's boy to pieces, enjoy yours.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

He is growing up so fast!! So handsome. Like Daisy..the puppy fluff is gone..i miss that too!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> He is growing up so fast!! So handsome. Like Daisy..the puppy fluff is gone..i miss that too!


Ha! Yes, the puppy fluff is definitely gone and can now be found in clumps on my floor  Harris is eating 3 cups of food per day plus some occasional meat, egg or pumpkin mixed in. I don't know where he's putting it all because I can feel ribs and can see them when he's laying down. I think he weighs about 25 lbs now. I had him on the grooming table today and we practiced stacking. He does great keeping his feet where I put them and actually sort of seems to get that there is a difference between stacking and training obedience/focus on me. He almost made it up onto our bed this morning and we really have to watch him with the stairs because apparently walking down them is overrated and it's more fun to take a half flight superman-style with a flying leap :doh: Future agility dog?? I trimmed the tip of his tail fur the other day because it was getting long, and he has sort of a long tail right now anyway. He's definitely entered a very awkward growing stage!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't believe I missed this!! I have been away from the forums for a few months but I'm glad I'm able to catch up on threads, especially this one!  I was on the look out to see your new puppy - and the name is soooo perfect! I'm a little biased though with anything Steelers related  I love the pictures, keep them coming!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Growing those legs has got to be exhausting!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

16 weeks on Friday!

I took this pic during a romp in the field right before he found and attempted to eat a desiccated mouse. Life with a puppy :uhoh:

We have been continuing to work on offered focus and focus while moving (heel), left finish and shaping behaviors on all kinds of different objects. He and Kea are still getting along really well. We love to see them playing together. Harris is really a mama's boy and likes to cuddle.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture, this age has always been my favorite.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Ah, Harris, you have been doing a lot of growing and I bet you love that field (perfect mice place). Glad to see you and Kea are like peas in a pod. Someday all your parts will fit right (Col had looong ears for a loong time) but you are cute as you are right now.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Thalie said:


> Ah, Harris, you have been doing a lot of growing and I bet you love that field (perfect mice place). Glad to see you and Kea are like peas in a pod. Someday all your parts will fit right (Col had looong ears for a loong time) but you are cute as you are right now.


His ears are starting to look more in proportion with his face, but his tail is looooong and he waves it around like a cat tail, which is really funny  

Thanks to all for enjoying my silly pup with me!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on your new bundle of golden joy, he's adorable!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Been missing this thread somehow..been too busy..I come on take a glance around..missed seeing little Harris! :-( 
He is getting so big! Daisy is also starting to get better proportions of ears/tail..but still has a way to fit into the ears! Lol Daisy is doing pretty good with some stuff..need to work on walking nicely on a leash..she pulls horribly! She is definitely not like her mother! She is more difficult! Lol sounds like Harris is a smart one..and live that pic! So cool!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Been missing this thread somehow..been too busy..I come on take a glance around..missed seeing little Harris! :-(
> He is getting so big! Daisy is also starting to get better proportions of ears/tail..but still has a way to fit into the ears! Lol Daisy is doing pretty good with some stuff..need to work on walking nicely on a leash..she pulls horribly! She is definitely not like her mother! She is more difficult! Lol sounds like Harris is a smart one..and live that pic! So cool!


I have been really proactive with loose leash walking with Harris because I know he is going to grow into a tank of a boy dog. I didn't enforce it with Kea when she was little and we had to do a lot of backpedaling. She's only 54 pounds, but she can really pull! 

Harris will be going on his first camping trip this weekend!! It will be a tight squeeze in our tent with the four of us. He was looking really skinny for awhile because we were battling intermittent diarrhea for about three weeks. He was testing negative for everything, but did a few rounds of antibiotics anyway. I eventually came to the conclusion that it was the food (Fromm LBP) that just wasn't working for him. I'm glad it finally seems to have resolved itself. 

Has Daisy lost any teeth yet? Harris lost the whole bottom row of incisors yesterday while chewing a bone. I managed to save one of them. It was the only one left and was really wiggling, so I pulled it out myself.  The canines don't feel loose yet. He'll be 17 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

She has lost quite a few teeth..havent managed to save a single one! My daughter keeps hoping to find one. I think she is going to be a tricky one. K9's are usually one of the last ones for them to lose. I hope we can get one of them. I look everyday! Lol 
We are going camping too..but not in a tent. I am a wuss and hate hot weather, bugs, hard ground..so we rented a cabin/cottage. Lilly and Daisy are coming..first trip with the dogs! It should be fun! I hope! Lol sanford is staying home..my coworker is watching him and the cat (well kind of her..she does her own thing!). He is just too noisy. Plus the campground only allows two per site. :-( 
Fromm was too rich for my dogs. Been on Pro Plan and no problems. (Well except for one bag.) glad his issues are resolving. Our issue is just the pulling. My trainer is going to get us a no-pull front harness. I am hoping it does the trick so we can get her to maybe focus on the task at hand instead of pulling! She is strong already..my daughter cant even hold on to her when she is pulling.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh he will have so much fun camping! We have a 6 person tent for us and the girls......... remember to post pictures.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, Harris has been initiated into his official status as a Colorado dog with his first camping trip in the mountains. I thought he did exceptionally well hiking off leash and taking cues from Kea about where to hike - free hiking and running around versus closer to us and hiking on the trail between me and DH in some areas where we saw evidence of more abundant wildlife on the trail. We did one on-leash hike in a regulated wilderness area, and thought the views were spectacular, it wasn't nearly as much fun as off leash hiking. He was pretty good at the camp site and didn't try to wander off at all, but would not stop eating sticks, pine cones and scat! I bought him an elk antler at a small pet shop and that kept him occupied for a little while. We ended up putting him in the crate in the car with the hatch open at times when we couldn't keep a close eye on him. We had beautiful dry and sunny weather all weekend in the 70's and a shaded camp site with gorgeous views of the mountains. Here are some pics: 









Digging to China at our camp site









A moose wandered through our site right after we arrived and started setting up camp. The dogs had to stay in the car until he passed through. Moose and dogs do not mix. 









Too big for one chair! 









View from our camp site


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

That is a gorgeous view! I can't believe how big Harris has gotten already! Wow!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I love camping with Josie and she loves it too! I love the picture of Harris in the bag chair. That is a keeper.  Glad his first camping experience went so well. And no, moose and dogs do not mix. My cousins live in Alaska and have a 2 year old St. Bernard. She saved my cousins life when they were out for a walk in their neighborhood and a moose charged him. Lily stood in between the moose and Bryan. Bryan had his gun ready (he never walks without one due to moose and bear), but thankfully didn't have to use it. Lily backed the moose off.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He and Kea look like they are in doggy heaven... Love the chair pic. You should get another one in a year.... then he'll REALLY fill them both up!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

19 weeks old today!

This picture is deceptive - he's actually not as tall as he looks in it. He's just craning his giraffe neck because he knows I have treats. Hehe. 









"This sitting still business is hard work. I need to lie down."









Harris doesn't have as much coat as Kea did at his age, probably because he's too busy growing legs. It will come soon!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a doll, Kea too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs! I understand the non-stop-pine-cone-stick buffet all too well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Little H-ers is 5 months old! Where does the time go? He's still pretty small actually, because we've been battling some digestive issues. He was 33 lbs last Friday (20 weeks). We finally decided to change foods at the recommendation of our vet after we had ruled out everything else, and so far, he's doing well on LID Natural Balance fish and sweet potato. I have been mixing in some prepared raw K9Naturals Lamb and I'm planning to convert him to raw after he's done growing. Hopefully he will start to put on a little more weight, though I'd rather see him thin than fat at this age. 

Over the weekend, we attended a Bill Hillman seminar. It was really fantastic, and I think Bill's field training method will work well for me and my dogs. We've been working on building excitement for the bumper and Harris seems pretty excited about it. I am planning to start from scratch with Kea too. 

Teething is in full force - the poor little guy woke me up this morning chomping his jaws and pawing his face. It went on for about 20 minutes, then he played bitey face with Kea and spat the tooth out on the floor. 

Here are some pictures of him swimming with his sister after the seminar and hanging out on the couch this morning. It was really great to spend time with his breeder who drove all the way up here from TX to attend the seminar. Harris and his sister are very different personality-wise, but they definitely look a lot alike and I think they recognized each other immediately.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Have you been watching Bill's videos of field training the golden show puppy Tart? Look for them on YouTube. He does such a nice job with her! I'm sooo jealous that you got to do his seminar. I have all his DVD's.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> Have you been watching Bill's videos of field training the golden show puppy Tart? Look for them on YouTube. He does such a nice job with her! I'm sooo jealous that you got to do his seminar. I have all his DVD's.


Yes! He posted them on his blog right before the seminar and we were all instructed to watch them. He told us that puppy didn't want to do anything and was like, I'll just go lie down over here if that's ok with you. Hehehe. Of course, Harris and I were the first ones chosen to "demo" being excited, and I'm not very exciting. I've been working on it. 

One thing that I thought was interesting was the noise he makes when getting the puppy into an excited state. It's very distinctive, and he told us he doesn't know why he does that, but it clearly works because the puppy knows what's coming.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I've got the reverse. Lucy and Reilly were like kill it and eat it right out the gate! My problem is in the show ring. I can't get her excited or happy to be there. She's like, I'll just lay over here in the corner until something exciting comes along. In the meantime you just go and talk to the judge, he'll understand that I'm really a bird dog trying to look pretty. If I could get her enthusiasm in the show ring like I can with birds, I'd be winning every show!

So get out there and keep trying. Your dogs are testing you. Plus it's a bit hot there right now. Maybe it needs to be cooler? We train in the snow and the dogs really love it. Have you tried pigeons?


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

They do both like birds, and get pretty excited about them. Kea doesn't love bumpers, so it makes training hard. I try to quit before they totally lose interest. It's going better with Harris because we're starting young. Kea didn't start field training until she was 2 1/2, and I think the problem was that I worked so hard on basic manners-obedience that once we started really working on competition obedience and to some extent field, she was conditioned to be calm. FF in the traditional way with her was also a big mistake. Big oops on my part, lesson learned!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Alaska perhaps smearing dead fowl scent on yourself in the show ring would help. :^)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

21 weeks old today! We finally got the digestive/diarrhea issue under control with a food change, so little H is starting to put on some weight. He was looking really skinny there for awhile. 

Here's a video of practicing "crate" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNfAnhRDXGo&feature=youtu.be

I ordered a new duvet cover and it came yesterday. Harris approves!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Alaska perhaps smearing dead fowl scent on yourself in the show ring would help. :^)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Based on the way Harris is responding the bird wing tied to a bumper, I might have to do the same thing!! 

5 months today exactly and 40 lbs at the vet. Good to see him finally starting to fill out a little.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We spend so much time with puppies telling them "leave it", that when we want them to pick up something dead, I think they are a bit hesitant. I would keep trying. I really do think pigeons work well. I have a friend at a warehouse here in town that shoots them with a pellet gun for me. Those pigeons are like candy for my dogs. You might want to look around. The USDA shoots them here at the airport as hazard control. We can buy them for $5/each. Check and see if you have a local USDA office that handles pest management at your airport. Maybe there is a game farm locally that can get you a chukar or quail, which is the next best choice after pigeon.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

My friend gave me a bag full of frozen quail and pheasant wings to hold me over while he tries to "make" a dead duck for us. Hehe. 

Harris went bonkers, it was so good to see how very excited he got about that wing. I rubber banded it to his cloth bumper and we worked on "excitement" (Bill Hillman style) out in the yard the other day. I'm seeing very good indicators that maybe there is a JH title in our future!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my. I think we may be giving the Little H a complex by telling him how beautiful he is all the time. Heehee. 

We stayed at a bnb over the weekend with a floor to ceiling mirror in our room and Harris spent a lot of time in front of it admiring himself.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

That is adorable. And he IS a handsome dude!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

With a face like that who could blame him. Great photo thanks for sharing.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

6 months old as of yesterday! Where does the time go?

DH and I volunteered at a hunt test yesterday and earned 3 dead ducks for our efforts. H was pretty excited about them, but he really wanted to eat them, so I had to take them away until he learns better duck manners. We've been invited to join a couple of local folks for some informal field training and practice, so hopefully he'll get to visit his ducks again soon. 

Harris is excited for football season so he can cheer on the Pittsburgh Steelers. We need to find him an old Franco Harris jersey. 

Kea just adores her not so little brother.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

What a handsome guy! And kea's beautiful too! Wow, 6 months went by fast.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hey there
Just wanted to mention about caring for ducks. If you have a way to dry yours all the better. I have a section of chain link fence I stretch mine out on in the shade. I hose them off to get rid of any plant material or dirt. I let them dry all day. Then I fold the wings up, roll the head to the side. Wrap them in a layer of newspaper. Then set them inside a plastic grocery bag. I do not tie the bag tight, I leave it open. This way the air circulates. Only store in a frost free freezer. Just put them on the shelf. When you want to use me again, pull them out the night before if you want to use them and let them thaw in your garage. Keep them inside the bag while they thaw. With pigeons, chukars, etc. I throw them frozen and don't let them thaw. Freshly killed birds that aren't mangled should last for years. I have one upright freezer that is dedicated to dead birds for training. Take care of your ducks and they will last a really long time. Have fun!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I just shared this on facebook, but how's this for "nicely balanced front and rear"? This boy keeps us laughing, that's for sure. 









Alaska, thanks for the duck storage tips! We brought them home and DH made a hanging rack for the garage. They hung in there all night and most of the day, and then we bagged them and stuck them in our freezer. They're in the regular freezer right now, but I'll move them downstairs to the deep freeze. 

I still need to work on getting him not to try to eat them, but we've been invited to join a training group with a few other more experienced folks who also have puppies around the same age as Harris. That will be really good for us.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Puppy field training is so much fun! I miss the little guys. The sooner you get a puppy started the better!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow he's gotten so big! You can barely tell them apart anymore.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

The dogs got to have fun swimming after we finished field training last weekend. Harris is in the front and is now just a touch taller than Kea. He definitely still has a puppy brain though! He is about 6 1/2 months old now.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

7 months old today and 55 lbs! I am going to bathe and groom and try to get some pictures later. I love my silly boy. He is starting to look like a real dog now  He still likes to sit on our bed and look at himself in the mirror...just like a teenage boy flexing his muscles. LOL.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gorgeous dogs!  Wish I would have been in Colorado long enough to meet them...and you, too.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

KeaColorado said:


> The dogs got to have fun swimming after we finished field training last weekend. Harris is in the front and is now just a touch taller than Kea. He definitely still has a puppy brain though! He is about 6 1/2 months old now.
> 
> View attachment 444249


I can't believe how big he has gotten! Time has flown!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is the boy 

I had a really hard time getting him to stand still. After being blow-dried and having his nails dremmeled and his feet trimmed, he was DONE!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

He looks good! The hard part is keeping them that way!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job grooming him.

Harris has become a very handsome boy.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

He does look great! Handsome guy!!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

9 months old already! I am really surprised how similar Harris is in color to Kea. We are having lots of fun in training, and he is such a cuddler  

























ETA: I don't know why the first picture is upside down??


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Where has the time gone? Harris is 1 today. Happy birthday, little buddy! 
He is celebrating by laying on his chair.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Aww happy birthday buddy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet boy!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harris! You are such a cutie!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harris!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Harris! The time goes so fast!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday Harris!
You sure are a handsome boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Harris!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harris*

Wishing you a very happy birthday, Harris, love your name!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

He is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------

